# Quick Ground removal



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know about South Carolina, but it's pretty late in the year to establish a new hive here.
I stopped accepting cutouts a few weeks ago unless they can be collected next spring.

I'd tell the Airport management they can be removed immediately, but it will require digging.
If they refuse to allow any digging, I'd tell them to call an exterminator, and walk away form the job.

It's been my experience that folks who make unreasonable demands before a job starts often make them after it has begun.
Some jobs are better refused than accepted.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm no expert, but it might be "ground bees". You could try soaking the area with a waterhose.

http://insects.about.com/od/insectpests/p/Ground-Bees.htm


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I had to read the post a couple of times to get a grasp on the situation. IF I am getting this straight, they buried a whole tree in the landing strip? If so, terrible idea. Rotting hollow tree in a landing strip has all the makings of a disaster one day.

Why no digging? Sounds like your hands are literally tied.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

"Sorry, nothing I can do for you." That's what I would say. Unless they are willing to pay you to do what they want you to do, remove the bees, if they really are bees, and unless they dig it up for you, what is there for you? What would you get out of it? You can buy bees for less.

I had someone call me this Summer who wanted some bees taken out of the wall of a house, near an entrance door, and they had to come out quickly w/out taking the wall apart. "Sorry, can't help you." I don't know what they ended up doing.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Please pick two - fast, good, cheap. It's a cliche because it's so often true. But, I agree "Sorry, good luck." Is often the best response to people who can't grasp the concept.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Our bee club fields calls about nuisance bees. More often than not, these are bees in a wall. While I appreciate that the callers are concerned about the bees they are usually not willing to pay for cutouts. If I can't convince them to just live with the bees, the only real solution is to kill them.


----------



## CajunBee (May 15, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I had to read the post a couple of times to get a grasp on the situation. IF I am getting this straight, they buried a whole tree in the landing strip? If so, terrible idea. Rotting hollow tree in a landing strip has all the makings of a disaster one day.


+1 Remind me to NEVER land there !


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

1) they want the bees gone ASAP 2) no digging is allowed.

Those are mutually exclusive conditions.

No way........run, don't walk, from those folks.


----------

